# Can I have hashimotos and Graves



## jmac (Sep 21, 2009)

I was diagnosed with hashimotos 1 1/2 years ago. My numbers came down gradually over that time. Suddenly, my numbers went in the complete opposite direction. The doctor told me I was having a "flare up" and it would get better. Three months later, my numbers have yet to come back. My doctor is saying now that in rare cases Hashimotos can turn into graves. I am now going for a Thyroid uptake scan. I have been telling them for the entire time that I feel like I am on a roller coaster. One test will show TSH of 9, one week later it will show TSH of .001. Has anyone had these symptoms??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmac said:


> I was diagnosed with hashimotos 1 1/2 years ago. My numbers came down gradually over that time. Suddenly, my numbers went in the complete opposite direction. The doctor told me I was having a "flare up" and it would get better. Three months later, my numbers have yet to come back. My doctor is saying now that in rare cases Hashimotos can turn into graves. I am now going for a Thyroid uptake scan. I have been telling them for the entire time that I feel like I am on a roller coaster. One test will show TSH of 9, one week later it will show TSH of .001. Has anyone had these symptoms??


It is not unusual for those with Hashimoto's to move on to Graves'; why that is, I do not know. Sometimes I do think that initially the incorrect diagnosis has been made.

When a person who is in hyper state starts to exhibit clinical symptoms such as exophthalmos, goiter, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis; then that person is said to have Graves' as per Dr. Robert Graves. They say 3 out of the 4 makes it Graves'.

I am so glad you are going for the uptake scan and will you please let us know the outcome of the uptake scan?

To answer your question; yes...................I was on a roller coaster ride for years until it became obvious I had full-blown Graves'. I had a thyroid storm and nearly died.


----------

